# Poorly puppy :(



## Zuzus_Petals (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi there, I have a 9 week old puppy who started with runny stools this morning, it progressed to jelly like stools (presumably as there was no real food left to pass?). I rang the vet to get him checked out as he hasn't had anything new to eat etc. He is still on the kibble from the breeder (we only got him on boxing day) but do aim to change in the future. Before we left for the vets he vomited and has done so several times since then.
The vet confirmed his temp is ok, not dehydrated etc and has given us some electrolyte stabilising solution (like dioralyte for humans), some paste to thicken his stools and some sensitive food for later today if he hasn't vomited further. 
He has taken himself off to his crate and is looking very sorry for himself indeed. I've put his heat pad in to keep him comfy. Is there anything else I should/could be doing for him? 
Thanks.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk poor guy. This is quite normal/common in the initial period at a pups new home. As he is little, just keep an eye on the amount he is drinking - he will eat when he is feeling better. You can try some plain white fish and sweet potato which will be kind on his digestive system. 

Hope he is feeling better soon. Post some pics for us, and welcome to ilmc.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there. Aww poor little mite. As Ruth says. Keeping fluids up is very important.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi the and welcome to you and your pup, 
All the change in environment (&water can upset a young pup)
Did you travel far for him.... I ask this due to some areas been hard or soft water etc.
What's his name?
I hope he is much better soon x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor pup and poor you - it is awful when they are poorly - they are so tiny. 
It sounds as if you are doing the right thing - letting him sleep lots. If he is reluctant to drink try using a dropper to just put a little water into his mouth, with mine that acted as a reminder that they were actually thirsty! When Dot was little she had awful tummy problems and it took weeks to sort her out... once I switched her to raw food - something I had not given to either of my other dogs - but for her it was the key and since then she has been fine.
When was your pup last wormed?
Try not to worry too much. He'll hopefully bounce back quickly.


----------



## Zuzus_Petals (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! He is doing so much better this afternoon which is a big relief. He just looked so miserable earlier but we left him to rest in his crate with the gate open and he appeared this afternoon with a very waggy tail. He is drinking well and has now had some of the sensitive food from the Vet (which he absolutely loved). 

He is called Chester. I will post a pic etc when I get the hang of this site/a bit more time. 

We did travel quite far with him, the change in water hadn't actually occurred to me before.  

Thanks again.
Jules


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Can't wait to see Chester!! 
Glad it seems like he's perking up x


----------



## Zuzus_Petals (Jan 4, 2015)

Hopefully this has worked..... Here is Chester!

Jules


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a cutie 
I'm really glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Soooo cute! Glad he's feeling better


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Chester you are yummy!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh he's lovely, all golden and shiny! Glad to hear he's a bit better and welcome to you both!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Chester is beautiful - I bet you won't get very far on your walks with him - far too many admirers x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So glad I read this after it was happily resolved, it is horrible worrying about them when they are so tiny. Chester is absolutely stunning, what an apt name. 

We could add this to the "bring home for pups first days list", a big bottle of the water they are used to if you must travel far. People react to a change in their water so it stands to reason that pups would too.


----------



## Zuzus_Petals (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you all again. He is back to normal today thankfully. I am biased of course, but I agree he is a cutie. He is getting his next lot of jabs tomorrow and we are very much looking forward to getting on some walks with him. 

I have to say I am loving this site so far. Loads of useful information. Chester is a quick learner and is doing really well learning new things, however, he is a muncher (only of people and their clothing). My poor kids.....

Jules & Chester


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

i do think puppy cockapoos should be fully vaccinated and leave home at 11 weeks old but i am sure some will not agree janice x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If the "magic window" for socialization is eight to twelve weeks then eleven weeks puts way too much responsibility on the breeder as far as I am concerned. It would be way more than a full time job introducing four or more puppies to all they need to experience.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Janice do you keep your pups for 11 weeks?


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes ruth 11 weeks i feel that i would rather they be fully vaccinated before they leave me i do keep up to date with my vets advise , and this is there advise , sadly there is a lot of parvo around , don't you think i would rather see them homed at 8 weeks ? but as i care so passionately about them they stay till fully vaccinated .


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

janice griffiths said:


> Yes ruth 11 weeks i feel that i would rather they be fully vaccinated before they leave me i do keep up to date with my vets advise , and this is there advise , sadly there is a lot of parvo around , don't you think i would rather see them homed at 8 weeks ? but as i care so passionately about them they stay till fully vaccinated .


What socialising do you do with them? I specifically mean taking them out to experience the world rather than people within the house.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm definitely not an authority on parvo, but had experience of it in Kenya in the 1980s so from my what we came to understand of it was that it is very contagious and difficult to eradicate. If a breeder had parvo in their kennels, some puppies would die  but not necessarily all. If the breeder had parvo once it was likely that subsequent litters would also be infected. Vets experimented with different ages to start vaccination, to try and catch the pups at the critical period when they lost the immunity they got from mum. Limited success with this.
My point is I think that there is not a huge amount to gain from keeping pups at the breeder's til 11 weeks, as I suspect pups are most likely to get it from where they are bred, unless they are going into an environment where there may be dogs that have not been vaccinated. Parvo has quite a long incubation period and it is possible that a pup may have picked up the virus at the breeder's, but not become ill until after they have moved to a new home.
Large scale breeders or rescue centres are more likely to have the Parvo virus in them than the average pet home IMO.
Interestingly my vet here believes that it is better for pups to not start their vaccinations until they are 10 or 11 weeks.


----------

